# driftwood tank finished



## brute34 (Sep 23, 2011)

i have a 55 gallon tank i finished with a large piece of a root that was in the bottom of a creek that was low i found with moss already on it not sure what kind of wood it is let me know if anybody knows on here its hollowed out with my bubble stone coming up through it i got to bio wheel marineland 350 filters black sand let me know how yall like it


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

It looks real good. keep up the good work.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

pretty!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

really cool looking


----------

